# Skiing



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Just got in the first ski of the year...

Snow a little bit lower than perfect but caught some powder turns higher up

600 meters vert about 6 km


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Yesssss. 
No fatbikes here.
I'm a die hard inbounds alpine skier. Took up skate skiing last year: now there's a workout. I still am very much a beginner-mediate. It gives me the same kind of nature fix being on a trail does. I love stopping in the snow and it's dead silent.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

Steep and deep today in the Teton Pass backcountry. That's all I ever want for Christmas.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

formica said:


> I love stopping in the snow and it's dead silent.


oh yeah

gonna try for another day on the 26th


----------



## binrat (May 25, 2005)

After many years of working part time as a Pro Ski Patrol, I now select when and where I ski, be it resort or backcountry turns. I prefer to wait until the Christmas rush and then hit the resorts.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

binrat said:


> After many years of working part time as a Pro Ski Patrol, I now select when and where I ski, be it resort or backcountry turns. I prefer to wait until the Christmas rush and then hit the resorts.


Yup nothing beats no crowds....except maybe face hits of fresh alberta light powder.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm pretty lucky our reports are small and rarely have crowds. We whine when there ar four people in line.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

We're fortunate to have a nice small alpine area 30 miles west (those mountains are also good for touring) and a nice set of groomed nordic trails 10 miles east. The kids grew up skiing and are accomplished at both disciplines. The daughter doesn't have the opportunity to ski much (east coast schools) but comes home for winter break and still kicks my tail in both disciplines. The boy goes to school in Bozeman and after skiing Bridger Bowl multiple times a week he is easily the best skier on the mountain at our little local area. I've skied all over the Rockies and the Sierras and I've never seen such a concentration of alpine skiing talent as I did at Bridger Bowl -- astounding terrain and the percentage of skiers who could take full advantage of it is substantial. My boy is just "average" there. I'm getting a jump start on my winter fitness program chasing them around the trails during their winter break. Even thought there's a nice snow bike scene here, I'm fully occupied with skiing and just don't see the point (yet).


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Having grown up in Colorado I was born on skis. I'm 55 and have been a pretty extreme skier all of my life. Hundreds of crashes throughout the years and I've never seriously gotten injured. That was up until two years ago.

A 4 day trip to Copper Mountain with a large group. A great 3 days up until the end of the 3rd day. Pretty tired by this point I was just cruising with the group. Mostly elderly, all above 50. The daylight was disappearing and the shadows were making it hard to see changes in the snow. I was cruising along and on a whim took a side trail through the trees, completely unaware of the trail. The trail did a steep sudden drop then a jump. I never even seen it coming due to the light conditions and I wasn't prepared. I've always loved to jump so if I was prepared it would have been just another jump. Unfortunately the sudden drop compress my knees to my chest and sprung me off the jump head first. I landed on my head and the impact stopped at my clavicle and sternum. A trip down the hill on a backboard behind a snowmobile. Then loaded into a U-Haul van. Transported to the local hospital where I soon learned I shattered my clavical where it meets the sternum. Fractured my sternum and broke two ribs. Out of work for 6 weeks and permanent pain in my sternum and my clavical healed sticking out an inch. End of modeling career. 

In today's world I just so happened to have caught it all on camera. A chest mounted GoPro captured the carnage.

The crash is obviously at the end of the video. 

Copper Mountain 2/8/15 crash Video - Pinkbike


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

14 days so far in Utah....got in 81 last year. I would have gotten in 100+ (all days on tele gear, BTW), but broke a rib biking on Captain Ahab last March!


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Seven days so far. All at Lassen Park southwest entrance station. Semi powder, heavy stuff, and some superstar powder. I'm a tele skier and pretty much climb to earn my turns. I love my mtb and my wife, but I live to ski! Shasta next. I'm impatient to try out my new strap-on fat bike front ski. Good idea or bad? I'll let ya'll know.

No skiing over the holidays due to family commitments. Perhaps after new years if left knee allows. I skidded on a wet switch back at Rockville hills today and unloaded knee down on a rock. Trails a little wet, but an incredibly beautiful day for biking!


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Got a day in on XC terrain (golf course), with the sons. Checked out waxing the AT boards with good success.

Got another AT day in

Tryst Lake really best place in considerable avalanche conditions.

Thigh deep powder.

Used blue wax on the AT boards...got some stride and glide in on the approach.

600m 6.5 km.

Don't have a go pro...but this is very similar conditions, exact loction


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm skipping the holiday rush. I intended to take the 4 wheel poptop up to Lassen or Shasta this week but the weather sounds like serious avalanche danger after tomorrow. I also can't wait to try the fat bike strap on ski on some of the snowmobile trails.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Above Little Cottonwood Canyon, Utah, last week.


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

My favorite ski areas are in Little Cottonwood Canyon. Never been OB though.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

got another day again 6.5 km and 650 m vertical

We need more snow.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

14 k of skating yesterday including some horrible steep hills. Why I let my hub talk me into new trails I don't know. I am getting new skis. It will be awesome to upgrade th used rental gear I purchased to start with.

I do strava my Nordic skiing to track days and mileage. Strava is not really set up for this so its kind of a pain.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

formica said:


> 14 k of skating yesterday including some horrible steep hills. Why I let my hub talk me into new trails I don't know. I am getting new skis. It will be awesome to upgrade th used rental gear I purchased to start with.
> 
> I do strava my Nordic skiing to track days and mileage. Strava is not really set up for this so its kind of a pain.


That is tough stuff skate skiing.....good equipment is always a pleasure


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

We didn't want to spend real money until we both were sure we wanted to keep doing it. The hardest part is that hub is an athletic natural and cardio fiend, and I tend to a real slow learning curve and have more the "slow and steady" ability. So we don't skate together much. It's so lovely being out in the quiet snow that solitary is just fine. He will do go the 50 k loop while I do the 15 and it works out just fine. We have a great arrangement: I do ALL the dishes and he keeps my skis waxed.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

formica said:


> We didn't want to spend real money until we both were sure we wanted to keep doing it. The hardest part is that hub is an athletic natural and cardio fiend, and I tend to a real slow learning curve and have more the "slow and steady" ability. So we don't skate together much. It's so lovely being out in the quiet snow that solitary is just fine. He will do go the 50 k loop while I do the 15 and it works out just fine. We have a great arrangement: I do ALL the dishes and he keeps my skis waxed.


Waxing is definitely an art.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Gotta brag

We finally got a big dump

Chest deep powder, gotta be Alberta light to have that much penetration.

Broke 700 meters of vertical started boot deep and ended thigh deep on the up track.

New record for slowness averaged 1.3 km/h for 6.5 hours at least 500 calories an hour

Just three of us could have used five for trail breaking. 

Nailed the second run....eyes mostly closed (no googles, glasses iced up) went just has fast as the sluff so stayed just ahead of it.


----------



## Tribble Me (Aug 27, 2012)

formica said:


> Strava is not really set up for this so its kind of a pain.


Try the app Ski Tracks. Works pretty well in my limited experience.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Buddy uses starve seems to work okay for him.

Doesn't synch up until you get back to cell range tho.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I reinstalled ski tracks. They've really improved it since I first tried it. It takes much less battery for starters.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

jeffscott said:


> Gotta brag
> 
> We finally got a big dump
> 
> ...


We had a similar weekend week before last. Put so much effort into trail breaking that we had to go back the next day. So deep.

Sorry mountain biking, but it's hard to beat deep, sluffy powder.


----------



## binrat (May 25, 2005)

panchosdad said:


> We had a similar weekend week before last. Put so much effort into trail breaking that we had to go back the next day. So deep.
> 
> Sorry mountain biking, but it's hard to beat deep, sluffy powder.


GGGRRRRR, I'm stuck working....


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Fifteen minutes to the resort, ten minutes to snow biking, five minutes to the brewery


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I haven't had any chest deep days, but we've had a stellar season in Northern Utah....good enough that I'm looking hard at the current crop of WW kayaks to update my water quiver.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

At Taos Ski Valley, Kachina Peak Lift--world's only double diamond chair servicing ONLY double diamond terrain--is this ratty old sign. I love it!


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

Only got 6 days in so far this year, none bc unfortunately. Whiteface 12/16. On a business trip to UT in January I got some night skiing in at Brighton then a full day at Snowbird and a full day at Powder Mt (knee deep freshies at Powder on every run!). 2 days at the local hill (Blue Mt PA) with pretty nice corn conditions. No xc days yet but maybe this coming week with a nor'easter in the forecast for Tuesday.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

geez another big dump for the weekend

getting close to a record year.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

jeffscott said:


> geez another big dump for the weekend
> 
> getting close to a record year.


Where are you getting all this snow? I'm looking at Lake Louise showing 529 cm so far in the back bowls. Whistler's up to 984, but Brighton Utah has gotten 1414 cm so far. Where are you at?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

MSU Alum said:


> Where are you getting all this snow? I'm looking at Lake Louise showing 529 cm so far in the back bowls. Whistler's up to 984, but Brighton Utah has gotten 1414 cm so far. Where are you at?


Spray Lake road Tryst lake South of Sunshine on the divide....sunshine has 628 cm of total snow....Tryst has more the snow has just banded around that area this year...

The area has probably 3m of base snow (where it hasn't been wind swept)...

The west coast has lots more snow but it is heavier and forms a bigger base....but they get less ski penetration so the powder is not often has deep has us...

Tryst is a little snow pocket, the wind blows around a mountain called The Fist slows down and dumps all the snow on the tryst chutes...

Tryst Lake with Lorin - vertical-unlimited

BTW we are on AT gear....earn your turns. we can get in 5 runs and 1000 m vertical in about 6 hours with powder snow and some trail breaking.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

jeffscott said:


> Spray Lake road Tryst lake South of Sunshine on the divide....sunshine has 628 cm of total snow....Tryst has more the snow has just banded around that area this year...
> 
> The area has probably 3m of base snow (where it hasn't been wind swept)...
> 
> ...


Got it....Randonee (French for can't tele). 

Enjoy. What's the elevation up there?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

MSU Alum said:


> Got it....Randonee (French for can't tele).
> 
> Enjoy. What's the elevation up there?


 Not quite (I wish I could keep up with the randoneurs)

More slog up for a really nice ride down.

we are between 1800m and 2250m....mountains top out at 3400 to 3500m


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

jeffscott said:


> Not quite (I wish I could keep up with the randoneurs)
> 
> More slog up for a really nice ride down.
> 
> we are between 1800m and 2250m....mountains top out at 3400 to 3500m


I thought AT and Randonee (skiing) were the same, no? 
That's good vertical! Especially given the altitude at which you top out. Is it a long slog in, or can you pretty much park at the bottom?


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

AT skiers wear soft shells and goretex. Randoneers wear lycra, 1 piece squeezers. Kinda like the skin suits that racers wear on the TT stages at the major euro cycling events (or cyclocross racers ;>))


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

MSU Alum said:


> I thought AT and Randonee (skiing) were the same, no?
> That's good vertical! Especially given the altitude at which you top out. Is it a long slog in, or can you pretty much park at the bottom?


1050 m is about 13.5 km That is five runs. It is about 1.5 km across the mud flats to the climb.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Dougr said:


> AT skiers wear soft shells and goretex. Randoneers wear lycra, 1 piece squeezers. Kinda like the skin suits that racers wear on the TT stages at the major euro cycling events (or cyclocross racers ;>))


Good analogy 
Randonee:Cyclocross
Alpine touring:Enduro MTB


----------



## binrat (May 25, 2005)

jeffscott said:


> Good analogy
> Randonee:Cyclocross
> Alpine touring:Enduro MTB


So where does AM fit in??
On a different note, Jeff are you up for riding up to Hailstone Butte this May / June??


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

binrat said:


> So where does AM fit in??
> On a different note, Jeff are you up for riding up to Hailstone Butte this May / June??


All Mountain yeah I struggled with that All mountain might be a better fit....

I have no ideas what or where Hailstone butte is???

???? but sure why not. what could possibly go wrong.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

jeffscott said:


> 1050 m is about 13.5 km That is five runs. It is about 1.5 km across the mud flats to the climb.


So you skin 6 kilometers in altitude for your 5 runs(sorry, my question mark is busted on my keyboard). That is like up Backcomb 3 times. That is badass!


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Crankyone said:


> So you skin 6 kilometers in altitude for your 5 runs(sorry, my question mark is busted on my keyboard). That is like up Backcomb 3 times. That is badass!


No No 1050 m vertical gain and descent 13.5 km horizontal distance...

Single day vertical for me would max 2000 m.


----------



## rj2 (Oct 19, 2004)

Just enjoyed my first ski bike weekend. Got in 20k at Northstar on Saturday, then did the Cool MTB Race on Sunday.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

First mountain ride of the year....

1 to 3 inches of new snow covering old soft drifts....heavy going....

Should have gone skiing.


----------

